# Which MBTI would most likely do porn?



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Just wondering.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Aren't ESFJs supposed to be the slutty ones?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Depends on the reasons behind doing porn. Doing porn is not type-related in and of itself.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

se doms and secondaries..


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Porn has nothing to do with type and everything to do with lifestyle. Porn = Power=$$$ = Freedom. I've talked with people from the porn industry, also cam girls and prostitutes. The love of $$ and power over men keep them in the industry. Some porn women are bitter and angry from past relationships, so they will fuck with all men to feel this power they lost with men throughout their life. Then you have those who are lazy, uneducated , unintelligent. I mean it doesn't take confidence to pimp yourself out, it takes confidence to know you are worthy of men who will pay with their heart, not their penis/pocketbook. Many of these women read men really well, they know what they need/want. Fe was agreed to be the biggest killer, because once Fe expresses any kind of love towards the woman, she traps him by telling him what he wants/needs to hear-see/do. One woman told me she had more than 100 men convinced she was in love with them, when the reality was she wasn't Inlove with any. Porn stars are amazing actresses, they will say and do anything that needs to be done in order to get what they are really after, cash baby, or like one girl described it, meal ticket to financial freedom.

Again porn isn't related to type, nor is it related to confidence, self expression or self confidence. Its directly related to greed, money, power, insecurities, low self esteem and sometimes laziness and low intelligence.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Completely agree with @MuChApArAdOx. That being said, for the sake of humoring the OP I can think of certain types that would be less likely to object to doing porn.

For instance, I don't think most IxFPs would do porn. It takes a certain level of intense ethical and emotional dissociation, which is easiest for F inferiors. And I think most extroverted judging types are more likely to care about their perceived status and value in society, which would make them want a job that impresses people.

So I think the types most likely to do porn might be xxTPs, probably more ENTPs and ESTPs than their introverted counterparts due to issues of being camera shy or people shy. But ExFPs also might be able to do it given adequate reason, and ExxJs might be willing if they had a warped perception of the sex industry bringing them fame and adoration. I also have a feeling some INFJs would be able to use their Ni to reason around their moral obligations.


----------



## Lyric (Jul 15, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I've talked with people from the porn industry, also cam girls and prostitutes. The love of $$ and power over men keep them in the industry. Some porn women are bitter and angry from past relationships, so they will fuck with all men to feel this power they lost with men throughout their life. Then you have those who are lazy, uneducated , unintelligent. I mean it doesn't take confidence to pimp yourself out, it takes confidence to know you are worthy of men who will pay with their heart, not their penis/pocketbook. Many of these women read men really well, they know what they need/want. Fe was agreed to be the biggest killer, because once Fe expresses any kind of love towards the woman, she traps him by telling him what he wants/needs to hear-see/do. One woman told me she had more than 100 men convinced she was in love with them, when the reality was she wasn't Inlove with any. Porn stars are amazing actresses, they will say and do anything that needs to be done in order to get what they are really after, cash baby, or like one girl described it, meal ticket to financial freedom.
> 
> Again porn isn't related to type, nor is it related to confidence, self expression or self confidence. Its directly related to greed, money, power, insecurities, low self esteem and sometimes laziness and low intelligence.


I work in porn. Let me tell you, you are not as worldly as you think you are. You're way too tangled up in negative prejudices and stereotypes, to be perfectly blunt to you. I work in porn for the same reasons anyone else works in any job: Because I'm passionate about the industry, I'm good at what I do (erotic entertainment), I enjoy providing the service to those who want it, and for money. - We are no "greedier" than you are, assuming you are employed. 

Your extremely negatively generalized, stigmatizing, old-fashioned, out-dated mentality toward me for my career, and the many, many other sex workers disgusts me. 

You are a set-back to the world in your babyish mentality toward us. Please do not feel proud of yourself for the post you made.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Lyric said:


> I work in porn. Let me tell you, you are not as worldly as you think you are. You're way too tangled up in negative prejudices and stereotypes, to be perfectly blunt to you. I work in porn for the same reasons anyone else works in any job: Because I'm passionate about the industry, I'm good at what I do (erotic entertainment), I enjoy providing the service to those who want it, and for money. - We are no "greedier" than you are, assuming you are employed.
> 
> Your extremely negatively generalized, stigmatizing, old-fashioned, out-dated mentality toward me for my career, and the many, many other sex workers disgusts me.
> 
> You are a set-back to the world in your babyish mentality toward us. Please do not feel proud of yourself for the post you made.


I have to agree with you here. I cannot believe he said that porn is related to low self-esteem. If anything it has something to do with high (or too much) self-esteem.

I am really mostly talking about porn actors here.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

I would think it is the same as any other reason a person might do any job. Generally I assume that SJ's might be less likely to do porn, as well as introverts. But there is an example of an INTP pornstar, which is the main reason I am responding. Asia Carrera is self typed as an INTP to my knowledge =)


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Ravn said:


> I would think it is the same as any other reason a person might do any job. Generally I assume that SJ's might be less likely to do porn, as well as introverts. But there is an example of an INTP pornstar, which is the main reason I am responding. Asia Carrera is self typed as an INTP to my knowledge =)


Not that surprising, since INTPs have very few (no) relationships, they don't have to worry about people they know finding out, if they are the kind to be worried about how other people feel about them, which I think INTPs do care a lot regardless of what they tell you. (Sorry for such a long-winded and badly worded sentence.)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyric said:


> I work in porn. Let me tell you, you are not as worldly as you think you are. You're way too tangled up in negative prejudices and stereotypes, to be perfectly blunt to you. I work in porn for the same reasons anyone else works in any job: Because I'm passionate about the industry, I'm good at what I do (erotic entertainment), I enjoy providing the service to those who want it, and for money. - We are no "greedier" than you are, assuming you are employed.
> 
> Your extremely negatively generalized, stigmatizing, old-fashioned, out-dated mentality toward me for my career, and the many, many other sex workers disgusts me.
> 
> You are a set-back to the world in your babyish mentality toward us. Please do not feel proud of yourself for the post you made.


Way to go taking my post personally. Do I know you ? Your panties are in a complete knot over something that wasn't directed towards you personally. Your rebellious attitude says so much about you chicky, You feel insulted by what I said, did my words strike a cord with you ? I really don't care about your sex career, why you do what you do ++++.....I stated exactly what I was told, and if you can't handle the truth about why some women use their power to control weak men, so be it.


----------



## Lyric (Jul 15, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Way to go taking my post personally. Do I know you ?


You're talking about the industry I work in, of course I'm going to take it personally to some degree, because you are indirectly talking about me on the basis of my _job_: what it "says" about my intelligence, my self-esteem, my attitude towards men, and apparently, my "greed". All of which would be considered grossly unfair if you were speaking about any other career, but because it's sex work, it's considered okay to make sweeping derogatory statements. Most people who talk about sex work, like yourself, speak very sweepingly as though no one who works in the sex industry is going to actually be present listening to what they're saying, so it usually goes uncorrected (in which cases, I have no issue challenging them when they do decide it's acceptable). 



MuChApArAdOx said:


> Do I know you ? Your panties are in a complete knot over something that wasn't directed towards you personally. Your rebellious attitude says so much about you chicky, You feel insulted by what I said, did my words strike a cord with you ? I really don't care about your sex career, why you do what you do ++++.....I stated exactly what I was told, and if you can't handle the truth about why some women use their power to control weak men, so be it.


If you want to call my being pissed off about your furthering the negative, harmful sex worker stereotypes and attitudes "rebellious", that's even more messed up than the crap you said before. Of course your words "struck a chord with me" - your generalizing attitude should have no place in 2015.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyric said:


> You're talking about the industry I work in, of course I'm going to take it personally to some degree, because you are indirectly talking about me on the basis of my _job_: what it "says" about my intelligence, my self-esteem, my attitude towards men, and apparently, my "greed". All of which would be considered grossly unfair if you were speaking about any other career, but because it's sex work, it's considered okay to make sweeping derogatory statements. Most people who talk about sex work, like yourself, speak very sweepingly as though no one who works in the sex industry is going to actually be present listening to what they're saying, so it usually goes uncorrected (in which cases, I have no issue challenging them when they do decide it's acceptable).
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call my being pissed off about your furthering the negative, harmful sex worker stereotypes and attitudes "rebellious", that's even more messed up than the crap you said before. Of course your words "struck a chord with me" - your generalizing attitude should have no place in 2015.


Do I have to remind you where you are ? I'll leave this in big bold letters this time so you understand.

My post was not a reflection of what I think, it was related to me by people who do exactly what you do, sell your body for a living. If you have no shame in selling your body for a living, my words should have no effect on you. If you're confident in your position, why explain yourself to me. Confidence is about Ignoring what other think, not explaining yourself. Anyhow I hope this is big enough for you to read, because clearly your words don't represent someone who read it correct the first time around. I thought by including " I had conversations with women in Porn, cam girls and Prostitutes would be enough to make my post understandable it* wasn't* in my opinion, but hey, not everyone can read what is there in black and white I guess. So you can chill, how you make your money is your problem, not mine. Good day


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Do I have to remind you where you are ? I'll leave this in big bold letters this time so you understand.
> 
> My post was not a reflection of what I think, it was related to me by people who do exactly what you do, sell your body for a living. If you have no shame in selling your body for a living, my words should have no effect on you. If you're confident in your position, why explain yourself to me. Confidence is about Ignoring what other think, not explaining yourself. Anyhow I hope this is big enough for you to read, because clearly your words don't represent someone who read it correct the first time around. I thought by including " I had conversations with women in Porn, cam girls and Prostitutes would be enough to make my post understandable it* wasn't* in my opinion, but hey, not everyone can read what is there in black and white I guess. So you can chill, how you make your money is your problem, not mine. Good day


I could address some of the major problems with the arguments you've made here, but a far more interesting question is the reason this bugs you so much. @Lyric's reaction make perfect sense. You insulted her and her career and the way you've presented yourself in this thread has been hostile and aggressive from the beginning, which only invites a similar response from others. You, on the other hand, have no discernible motive for the aggression that you've been displaying.

Why do sex workers make you feel so angry? I'm guessing insecurity of some sort, but I'd like to hear you explain yourself first before I begin speculating.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I wrote something to divert the fire started, but I feel it is not working, so I replaced it with this sentence.

And correct me if I am wrong, I feel that it is out of character for an ENFP to react like that.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it varies a lot, but I don't think ISTJ's, INFJ's, ENFJ's, INFP's, or INTJ's would be particularly inclined to be in porn. Granted, I am going largely by personal experience here, but it seems to be a trend between INXX and IXXJ. I am actually not sure about other INTJ's to be honest, but there isn't enough money in the world to get me into that industry. So using myself as an example, I decided to include that. 

I feel like ESTP, ESFP, and ISFP might be more inclined. But this is speculation.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on the type of porn where functions of the ego manifest more strongly as the act tends towards perversion. In general, sex is a regressive act (two becomes one) but the perversion of sex through directed ends (umbrella term for porn) leads to interesting outcomes. e.g.

-Acts of power/domination by either men over woman (hardcore) or vice versa manifests a lot of Se on the higher stack, i.e. conqueror by force. 
-In many artsy lesbian porn, there's a stylized/exaggerated and directed aim to give pleasure the other individual (unlike male-female where pleasure may be simultaneous/mutual, female-female often split into separate Fe roles for pleasurerer-pleasuree that may be interchanged).
-The kinky roleplaying stuff is probably inhabited by Fi users who sort of do this already IRL.

In short, good use of Se, Fi, Fe are in demand.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

An argument on the internet that is based on you claiming to know many people sharing a certain opinion, without us being capable of fact checking if you really know those many people you talk about, is kind of not an argument. Because for the majority of the population you might just be faking or imagining that you know so many people that share this opinion, in order to give your own opinion more power.

Knowledge of this problem might prevent future situation, because this is why the situation went out of control so quickly.

I personally agree with @BlackDog. The reason why I think that 'I' types might be capable to do this (even though it doesn't seem logical on first sight) is because they have their really active inner life, which is the real them, and they can create a (complex) persona for the outside World (if needed). This way if they'd have to do something that their inner self wouldn't do, they could push this activity onto the public persona, who are 2 quasi-separate entities.

It's like working in a job where you have to wear a uniform and customers start yelling at you for all the bad things your company has done. In this case the yelling isn't towards you the individual, but towards the uniform you're wearing 

Why 'N' types? Because they can look forward towards future benefits of doing this, which might be a quick road towards something bigger they're dreaming of


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

No different then actors, there are Regular actors of most types. Maybe acting doesn't seem to fit the bill for most types but different types, more particularly, different individuals are attracted to it for different reasons, can't imagine pornographic stars to be any different other than a separate skill set.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

AesSidhe said:


> The reason why I think that 'I' types might be capable to do this (even though it doesn't seem logical on first sight) is because they have their really active inner life, which is the real them, and they can create a (complex) persona for the outside World (if needed). This way if they'd have to do something that their inner self wouldn't do, they could push this activity onto the public persona, who are 2 quasi-separate entities.


As INTP I cannot subscribe to that. I am simple man and my interface to outside world is just a translator/self-censor.



AesSidhe said:


> It's like working in a job where you have to wear a uniform and customers start yelling at you for all the bad things your company has done. In this case the yelling isn't towards you the individual, but towards the uniform you're wearing


 I always steered away from such a places.




AesSidhe said:


> Why 'N' types? Because they can look forward towards future benefits of doing this, which might be a quick road towards something bigger they're dreaming of


I guess, porn is rather for those searching for quick ways of making money. INTP is more about finding his potential then seeking for money and power...

Only place I can imagine INTP to be in porn industry is creative technical role like photographer, director, editor, audio guy etc. 
He would be serious about his job, non-judgmental (and not sleazy) towards the girls ,...


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I think deep down I don't give two shits about whether someone does porn or not, ideologically speaking, in an ideal, non-human-trafficking, non-prostitution, not-doing-it-out-of-desperation sense.

However I personally would assume a male in the porn industry to be the '_yeah dude yeah I fuck so many bitches_' type, of whom I would not really care much to know as anything better than an everyday acquaintance, and a female in the porn industry would be the '_it's just sex, I'll do what I want with my body_' type, also of whom I would not care to know as anything better than an everyday acquaintance, and would personally not be able to have a single romantic thought about.

And @ @MuChApArAdOx 

Sounds more like you've come to your own conclusions about it all, to be honest. Not that I disagree entirely, but don't try to delegate it off as if it's just you megaphoning the hard facts from others on the inside. Your responses to that porn actor were quite childish. DON'T YOU THINK?


----------

